# صور للشهيد العظيم مارجرجس



## جورج كرسبو (3 فبراير 2006)

*صور للشهيد العظيم مارجرجس*


----------



## †gomana† (3 فبراير 2006)

الصور روعة بجد يا جو 

شكرا ليك اخى العزيز على محبتك فى نقل الصور الجميلة دى لنا

ربنا معاك


----------



## جورج كرسبو (31 مارس 2006)

شكرا ياجومانة على مرورك


----------



## whitehawk (8 أبريل 2006)

بجد الصور بتدل على البطل
أنا شوفت إذاى ده بطل عظيم جدا جدا جدا والكلام ده كان عند أبونا يوليوس للى يعرفه و اللى ما يعرفوش يبقى يقولى وأنا حبقى أحكى عنه


----------



## blackguitar (8 أبريل 2006)

*صور جميله اوى اوى *
*بس عاوز اعرف ليه سموه امير الشهداء*


*وهل فعلا اتحمل عذابات اكتر من اى شهيد تانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## جورج كرسبو (8 أبريل 2006)

شكرا يا  whitehawk    على مرورك  
شكرا


----------



## جورج كرسبو (8 أبريل 2006)

شكرا يا  whitehawk    على مرورك  
شكرا يابلاك على مرورك
ربنا


----------



## ارووجة (12 أكتوبر 2006)

صور جميلة اوي  مرسي  ليك ياجورج

ربنا يباركك


----------



## demyana (21 أكتوبر 2006)

صور جميله جدا جدا


----------



## نوار بهنام اسحق (31 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا اخ جورج على هذه الصور الجميله
بس عندي طلب عندك ممكن تزودي بصور القديس جرجيس جديده لاانني احتاجها
اوكي
الرب يباركك


----------

